# fdisk\harddisk problem (allocated sectors)

## omri

```
omri root # fdisk /dev/hdb

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 7471.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hdb: 61.4 GB, 61457356800 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7471 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1        7476    60050938+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Command (m for help): v

Total allocated sectors 120101878 greater than the maximum 120021615

```

How can I change the allocated sectors count?

----------

## Cocker68

As You can see from Your output, this HD has got only 7471 cylinders, but partition 1 ranges until cylinder 7476.

I think, it's save to just repartition this HD like this (without any warranty!):delete the existing partition 1

create a new partition 1 with start-cyl 1 (= default-value) and end-cyl 7471 (= default-value)

change the partition's system-ID to 7- Cocker :wq

----------

## Cosmin

I don't think you need to correct this.

Reasons:

- the disk was partitioned using DOS/Windows fdisk. This is known to have problems. Use google to search for them;

- you won't mount this disk for rw (read/write) under linux, NTFS is still ro (read-only) in linux. Of course, there are tools that allows you to write on NTFS partitions, but I can't see the reason;

- you won't have problems in this configuration. I see this is your secondary master disk, so I believe your linux partition is located under /dev/hda, so, no problem.

If you would like this problem to dissapear, you would have to partition this disk using fdisk from linux, but in this case you would lose all your data. I can also see you have a pretty big partition (~60GB), so I presume you keep there your movies and music  :Smile: . Try to put them on CDs and use fdisk /dev/hdb, just re-formatting won't help.

But, of course, there is also a 'fix' option in fdisk, under advanced menu, but I didn't have the chance to use it. My first OS installed was linux, so ... I created my partitions using linux's fdisk. They started to go crazy when I used Partition Magic, but this is another story  :Smile: 

So, again, don't bother trying to fix this, it's not a bug, it's a feature  :Smile: 

----------

## Cocker68

 *Cosmin wrote:*   

> [...] you would have to partition this disk using fdisk from linux, but in this case you would lose all your data [...]

 I don't think this would be the case.  Partitioning just means to specify, where the partitions (respectively the filesystems on them) begin and end - without affecting the data region itself.  And correcting the end-cylinder from a non-existant to the outermost cylinder of the HD should leave everything intact.

@omri: If anyway You make a backup of Your data, it would be nice to try, what I suggested, and to prove me right or wrong   :Smile: 

- Cocker :wq

----------

